# Super Mazzer Jolly Automatic - Clean up!, DIY, newbie questions... sorry.



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi Guys

I've got myself another grinder... Mazzer Super Jolly Automatic.

It's a bit grubby, but looks in pretty good condition. I think it may be a 2010 model. Serial number starts 100.

It has a doser I'd like to remove, and it needs a good clean...so I've had the screwdrivers on it.

I've taken a few snaps, thought it may be interesting to others.

Firstly, the burrs.

Got the top one out, it says Mazzer on the back, and it's kind of gun metal grey matte metal.

Burrs

1. How do I know if they need replacing?

2. How do I get the lower bur out, do I use a socket to stop it from turning, whilst undoing the screws?

Doser

I have the doser loose, but I didn't want to cut the wires, so I looked as the base.

After removing the feet, what is holding the base on? is just the security torx bolt?

Can the plastic doser 'lens/window' be removed, it's needs a good clean?

Any help/advise appreciated


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

wilse said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I've got myself another grinder... Mazzer Super Jolly Automatic.
> 
> ...


http://www.fotchbook.com/faq/mazzer/index.html

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/how-to-remove-mazzer-lower-doser-vane-without-breaking-t10392.html

The window slides out once the screws etc are out but it can be stuck in with all gunked up coffee. Bit of soapy water can help to loosen it up.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

What kept you... I had to wait a whole 4 minutes!

hahaha

Cheers


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Burrs should be sharp, not 'cut your finger' sharp, but there should be an edge.

If its been used in a commercial environment I would just get some new burrs and be done with it, it will save you questioning them as a cause for sink shots









I remove the bottom burr by holding it steady with a wooden implement of some sort, should be easy to unscrew then.

After feet are off its just the torx that needs removing, the other one hold down the earth wire internally.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

If you run the edge of your nail over the burrs then they should slightly catch if they're sharp.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

To undo the bottom burrs, something wooden like a thin wooden spoon.

Don't remove the lower but carrier unless you have a proper puller. The soft aluminium lower bur carrier can get bent really easily if you try and lever it out.

There's no real reason to remove it.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Guys.

Any ideas on how I remove the top doser microswitch?

Without chopping the wires... I can't get into it.

Also on this machine there is a security torx on the bottom, so I'll have to wait until I have the proper tool.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

YOu need to disconnect it from the thing in the base* then you can pull the wires through

*really showing off my technical knowledge here


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Get new burrs, they're cheap as chips for SJ. Then you can forget about it for 5 years


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

You may be able to undo thay bottom torx with a pair of pliers or mole grip of you have one handy.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

OK, as instructed I have ordered a set of burrs.









I read the new burrs will need seasoning... what kind of amount of beans are we talking?

I was thinking I can grind for filter coffee for family, as they don't drink espresso.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

wilse said:


> OK, as instructed I have ordered a set of burrs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


between 2-20kg, but don't go wasting too much coffee, a roaster and member on here called foundrycoffee (or something like that) will sell you a KG of stales posted for a fiver.


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

OK, got the base off, will sort out some wiring loops to remove the doser.

I have just installed the new burrs, they feel alot sharper, even to a newbie like me.

Does anyone have any info on setting up the new blades, I.E. the gap/distance on the burrs and chrome dial?

I have hand tightened the chrome dial and there is about .5mm between the burrs, should I start with more/less or does it not matter?

I also have a couple of Kg's of stale beans to run though.

Cheers


----------

